# PLI - Peplin Limited



## 56gsa (2 May 2006)

Any thoughts on this one? - see article below.  Sounds like a useful product now that we all live with paranoia about the brown marks on our skin... Although maybe we just grow some 'petty spurge' ourselves - what does this look like?

Chart looks interestng - has broken out from recent top, and now fighting long-term resistance levels, but if it passes $1 could have a run?  MACD, DMI and vol all trending up.

PEP not expected to turn a profit till 2008, so plently of hurdles to clear on product development but does have $14m in the bank (burning about $10m pa)

Thoughts?

Chrs

Peplin's skin cancer gel trial a success

AAP Monday May 1, 2006, 6:18 pm

Early clinical trials of a new gel to treat skin cancer have returned promising results.

The gel, developed by Brisbane-based company Peplin, can be rubbed on to the skin to treat certain types of skin cancer.

Initial trials show just two applications of the PEP005 Topical gel on two consecutive days cleared up 71 per cent of basal cell carcinomas, or BCCs, the most common type of skin cancer.

The trials on 60 people throughout Australia built on an early study by Peplin in 2002 using the common garden weed, petty spurge.

"That was a very different study and that was just using the raw sap of petty spurge," said Michael Aldridge, Peplin's managing director and chief executive.

"This is the same company and we have now identified the molecule responsible for that activity and we have put that into a formal development program, formulated a gel and developed a manufacturing technology.

"We ran a phase one study in the US, two phase-two studies looking at sunspots, and this is our third phase-two study looking at basal cell carcinomas."

Mr Aldridge said it was the first time the molecule from petty spurge had been used to treat BCCs, which are usually surgically removed.

"We've seen some very, very impressive results," he said.

"This is the first time two days of therapy have shown to be effective in clearing skin cancers."

Peplin hopes to start phase-three studies of the gel later this year.

Australasian College of Dermatologists secretary Stephen Shumack said the results were promising.

"It is certainly encouraging," Dr Shumack said.

"This is a reasonable sort of result and I think from a dermatological point of view, it is the result that would be worthy of further investigation.

"It would be an addition to our current therapy."

BCCs develop from cells in the basal layer of the skin and account for 80 per cent of skin cancers.

A typical BCC sufferer is an older caucasian with a history of sun exposure.

The Cancer Council of Australia says 256,000 Australians were treated for BCCs in 2002.


----------



## ctp6360 (2 May 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

This one looks great from a technical perspective, I'm on board at 0.94!


----------



## 56gsa (2 May 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

yes ctp - looking strong today on good volume - actually i see it hit $1 today - that will be key barrier.


----------



## ctp6360 (2 May 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

It would definitely be a step in the right direction, well-establishing the trend. Do you have a target sale price for this one, or are you just in for the ride?


----------



## 56gsa (2 May 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

If it goes thru $1 with momentum I'd sell when it tops out - $1.20-1.30?  If it forms a base around $1 I'll hold as I think more positive news to come.


----------



## blinkau (11 June 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

Im thinking at its current price it might be a good buy   

Some of the recomendations have it placed fairly highly.


----------



## vemo (16 June 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

A new report by Bioshares
http://www.psivida.com/News/download/articles/Bioshares169.pdf
ranks Peplin as one of their top five.
There is a capital raising happening at the moment at 71c so anything at this level is a good buy


----------



## vemo (7 July 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

Just to add to this. Peplin are about to report on the results of their latest Phase IIa trial for Nodular Basal Cell Carcinoma http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct/show/NCT00108121
and in the AGM a few days ago they mentioned "We are close to completing the data analysis on the phase IIa nodular basal cell carcinoma trial"
So my prediction is that this will happen next week...


----------



## 56gsa (15 July 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

nice rise today making it about 20% for the week - entitlement offer has closed and people now buying in?
ACL also risen 20% in last few days - Has there been a general upswing in biotechs?


----------



## vemo (15 July 2006)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

AMRO Morgans issued a positive analyst report on wednesday (available on the Peplin website) with a "buy" recommendation, so that could be part of it. Also Peplin is about to announce the latest Phase IIb trial results. My guess is that this will happen this monday.
Yes the 20% rise this week was good news given most other stocks were in the red. I bought in again a few days ago at 0.63 and 0.66 but I'm in there for the long term.


----------



## vemo (13 May 2007)

*PEP - Peplin*

Peplin had a big rise late last week from 80.5 to 89. Anyone have any information on the reasons? I know that their phase IIB trial results will be out in July sometime but something else must have influenced the market. Bell Potter released an analyst report valuing the shares at $1.33 but that was about a month ago.


----------



## Go Nuke (9 October 2007)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

Ok, Im confused...what has happened here?

Why have the company been suspended from trading?

The share price was up a bit before the close, but I cant make head or tail of the company ann to know what has happened?


----------



## Stan 101 (18 May 2009)

*Re: PEP - Peplin Limited*

surprising Peplin hasn't had larger volumes with the latest report results and 6pm news coverage. I didn't hear the business name Peplin used once in any reports.

If a mod reads this, could you please change the ASX code from PEP to it's new code of PLI.

cheers,


----------

